# fake hitachi demo hammer



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

the scams some pull... 


http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/tls/4541152502.html


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Must have went right over my head. What's the fake part?


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

Big Shoe said:


> Must have went right over my head. What's the fake part?


That makes two of us


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

That's a real one, I have an h65. The bits he has with it are probably knock offs from harbor freight.


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah I don't get the scam part. Looks like a decent deal. The tool is worth about 300 without any bits.


----------



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

Nice way to get people to look at a tool you are selling.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

its fake
it's a chinese tool with a hitachi nameplate riveted on, he even clipped the corners or the name plate if you look closely.
look at the hand pop rivets, and crooked at that.
and the genuine hitachi has a horse shoe retainer, the knock offs don't.
believe me, it's 100% fake, and I've seen many of them.
I've been around long enough to know.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

It does look the same.


Andy.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

here is a genuine.
look at name plate, the bit shank, and the horse shoe retainer


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> It does look the same.
> 
> 
> Andy.


look again.

they are not even close.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

I guess we'll have to take your word on it.

I truthfully didn't see any difference,

couldn't it be from a different year or something ?

doesn't matter to me, I buy that stuff NEW.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Needles said:


> Nice way to get people to look at a tool you are selling.


it's not mine, and I'm not a crook to be selling fakes


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

jaydee said:


> I guess we'll have ti take your word on it.
> 
> I truthfully didn't see any difference,


that's what hes hoping for. at first they look the same, but they are not.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

here is one of the hitachi looks alikes, they look similar

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/tls/4500177912.html


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

and another 

http://inlandempire.craigslist.org/tls/4536194307.html


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

another

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/tls/4491739204.html




still think it's real?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/tls/4451126220.html


and 



http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/tls/4449520842.html


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Interesting.

Very close to my old house too it seems.

Andy.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Very close to my old house too it seems.
> 
> Andy.


yes, there are a few guys I see in local CL that post this kind of crap often, sticking a fake nameplate on one of these chinese hitachis, and hoping to fool someones wife or some home onwer. chaps my hide


----------



## Needles (May 18, 2012)

m1911 said:


> it's not mine, and I'm not a crook to be selling fakes


Lighten up Francis. I was joking. I did do some investigating on the fake ones.

Here is a link to a Hitachi copy tool. http://www.amazon.com/Neiko-Industrial-Grade-Electric-Demolition-Hammer/dp/B000K7U3G4/ref=pd_cp_hi_0


----------



## EmmCeeDee (May 23, 2010)

Dunno, there are definitely knock off tools but I'm not sure this is one. It's eight years old, (according to the seller, of course) clearly used and being sold as such. I've got some older Hitachi stuff and they do modify designs slightly over time without changing the model number. 

If this were brand new and being sold for $300 I would be much more suspicious.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

EmmCeeDee said:


> Dunno, there are definitely knock off tools but I'm not sure this is one. It's eight years old, (according to the seller, of course) clearly used and being sold as such. I've got some older Hitachi stuff and they do modify designs slightly over time without changing the model number.
> 
> If this were brand new and being sold for $300 I would be much more suspicious.


look at the hand pop rivets on the fake name plate. it's obvious, as if the bit retainer doesn't give it away.


----------

